# Fisher stainless ProCaster V-box spreader



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Fisher stainless steel Pro caster V-box salt spreader. 8'. 2.0 yard. Honda engine, Excellent cond., just fully serviced READY TO GO TO WORK, New parts, battery, factory wire harness and control box. $2999 OBO
View attachment 179054
View attachment 179055
View attachment 179054
View attachment 179055
View attachment 179054
View attachment 179055


----------

